# resting ,how long is too long?



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

opened a bag of Rave fudge two days ago that was roasted on 17th sept and think it still tastes fantastic.My son made a flat white this morning and asked why the coffee tastes so good. Now i know through the DSOL that beans can rest for longer than previously thought but when should the theoretical cut off be? Later today Im going to open the last of my DSOL bags and see if its passed the point of no return.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I usually notice a deterioration in beans after 4 weeks or so..

Not always the case (I don't think there are any rules that apply to all beans).

Also depends on storage etc.

I usually rest them for a week after roasting, and consume within 3 weeks after that


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

As above really.

The problem is, you get to peak flavour then the tail off can be quite rapid. The moral of the story is dont wait until you run out before restocking, but don't buy too much at once and be careful about storage.

That said, I don't follow any of my own advice because life's too short.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

To be honest, in Milk, you can get away using beans 4-5-6 weeks old, it hides a multitude of sins. That tends to be what happens in our house with older coffee it becomes ''good for latte art''.

Extremely stale coffee 7-8+ weeks can be tricky to practically/physically obtain a decent espresso pull from, this becomes ''good for tiramisu''.

In brewed coffee, or cupping, you get to experience just how fresh the coffee is. The window is typically from day 2 to day 21, coffee dependant. That said I had a decent CCD brew a few weeks back using a 5 week old coffee, I just upped the dose a little.


----------

